# So how are the crops coming out...



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been stuck indoors for the past couple of weeks, but did manage a short drive and was happy to see a lot of the crops getting cut. So how are all the crops coming down where you are? I'm hunting New Rockford for opener and last year they were all still up...pretty much. God I hope a lot of the corn and sunflowers are down....

-Tyler


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

31 views and no comments? So there are just as many crops out now as there was a month ago?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

not from there :huh:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

hmmm...I guess my question was pretty narrow...I really just want to know how they're coming in general I guess. I apologize for my poor word choice. :idiot: So with that...how are they coming out where you are? (not just New Rockford... :wink: )


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

finished Wheat in August
Finished safflower in October
Leaving the Corn standing for cover/foodplot


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

almost done with everything around here.... no easy bucks to be had.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

everything is pretty much of here by McVile the 2F1 and 2b area last year the der hide in the sunfowers and that sucked


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah I hear ya. I hunted 2f1 last year as well and I couldn't believe all the sunflowers still up. I think there's a field that has flowers in it leftover from last year still!!! Crazy...


----------

